#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάριο FESPA 10 EC,  Κύπρος, 11&12.12.2011

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Κυριακή, 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 14:30-18:30. Θα επαναληφθεί τη Δευτέρα, 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 τις ίδιες ώρες
*Πού:* Αμφιθέατρο της ιδιωτικής σχολής «ΦΟΡΟΥΜ», στη Νήσου (Βιομηχανική Περιοχή Ιδαλίου)
*Κόστος:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* "Η μετάβαση από τους Κυπριακούς Κανονισμούς στους Ευρωκώδικες"

*Διοργανωτές:* Η εταιρεία LH Λογισμική Ελλάδος μαζί με την Infogram Computer Services Ltd που την αντιπροσωπεύει στην Κύπρο.

Uα αναπτυχθούν οι αλλαγές που επιφέρει στον τομέα της στατικής μελέτης η υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων από 1-1-2012 στην Κύπρο.
(Μελέτη κατασκευών από Σκυρόδεμα και Χάλυβα, μέθοδος Ανάλυσης Pushover.
Θα γίνει αναφορά και σε κατασκευές από Ξύλο και Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία)

Για σκοπούς καλύτερης οργάνωσης παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι όπως δηλώσουν την πρόθεση τους για συμμετοχή το αργότερο μέχρι την Παρασκευή, 09.12.2011.

*Πληροφορίες-Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής:*
τηλέφωνο: 2252.71.77 (10:00-16:00 Δευτέρα-Παρασκευή)
fax: 2252.71.27 
email: infogram@cy.net

*Πηγή:* LH-Λογισμική

----------

